# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso online: Abonos organicos para el cultivo del banano

## mcycursos

Curso online abonos orgánicos banano.jpg* 
CURSO ONLINE: ABONOS ORGANICOS PARA EL CULTIVO DEL BANANO 
Del 3 noviembre al 15 diciembre 
Impartido por experta peruana Ing. Mary Carmen Yamamoto 
Lee el programa del curso:  Curso online: Abonos orgánicos para el cultivo del banano 
Aprovecha el mega descuento del 50 % hasta el 5 de octubre
Ecuador, Colombia, México, Guatemala y otros países: USD 75
Perú: S/. 200 
Informes: consultas@bananotecnia.com 
Envíanos un Whatsaap: https://wa.me/51983600986  www.bananotecnia.con El Portal Técnico del Banano     * Temas similares: Curso online: Nutrición en el cultivo del banano CURSO ONLINE BANANO: FUNDAMENTOS DE LA FISIOLOGIA PARA LA NUTRICION Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos

----------


## tonyb

Interesante curso, fried chicken nyc en mi casa

----------

